# Room Design



## monkeyhammer (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, still in the planning stage after many months.  Here is what I am thinking after some advice from the forum.  

The room is about 10x6x8 and is a blank slate.  I have the conduit ran for the electric and that should be happening in a couple of weeks.  

The flowering area will be 8x6x8.  I will be using 4 600 watt hps air cooled lights and growing 12 plants in 5 gal DWC buckets.  Will be running 2 6 inch CAP inline fans cooling 2 lights each.  I will also be running another 6 inch CAP to provide circulation for the room.  Planning to have a wall a/c to help with temps if they get too high and two circulating fans.  Walls and ceiling painted flat white.

I plan on putting in sliding doors on the area with the shelves and running t-5's for clones/veg with just fans for circulation.

What am I missing, any recommendations?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2011)

wall mount fans, pro grip lifters, 100yoyos, carbon filter, enough ducting, how many amps you have in there? itll never end... lol


----------



## monkeyhammer (Apr 8, 2011)

Wall mount fans yes, lifters yes, 100 yoyos, don't know what that is, carbon filters and ducting yep and amps, uncle is an electrican.  Putting in a new panel and should have to problem with juice.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 8, 2011)

if you can do it I would design your doors for your veg area or setup your flowering area in a way that you can access your veg/clone area easily.  If it is in the back of the flowering room you will only be able to do things in your veg area when your flowering lights are on, and if your flowering area is dense it would be a pain the butt to have to move plants around every time you want to get to your veg area.  Good looking area, lot's of space 

-SSF-


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 8, 2011)

cant wait to see how it all comes together!! looking good


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Slap some Mylar or white paint up EVERYWHERE except the floor... I think a yoyo is like a light adjuster? hope this helps!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think OG Kush is refering to Yo-yo's that are used to support plants.

i could be wrong, but i thnk thats what he means.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

yoyos are cheaper and easier then netting over time
hXXp://discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=475&navid=14


----------



## monkeyhammer (Apr 14, 2011)

Not much new to report.  Just going through some ideas of the layout.  Right now I'm leaning toward 2 rows of six plants each.  Each bucket will be about 1 1/2 ft from the wall and each plant will be 1 ft from each other.  This seems sorta of close and I could reduce the number of plants if needed.  

The 2 totes will be the res/control for RDWC.

I am going to add a door in between the rows for easy access and then keep the 2 side doors closed during the grow.

I would like to lower the bottom shelf so I have about 3 ft of room between the next shelf so I could use it for mothers or vegging.  The middle shelf would be for cloning and the top just left open for duct work.

So is 12 plants too much?  Too close together?  With the 4 600 watters there would be a light over every 3 plants.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 15, 2011)

If you find a strain that grows well in a SOG or a more sativa strain even, 12 should be fine in that space and 3 plants per light is great


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2011)

the Super Short Oatmeal Bubba would do gooooood in there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2011)

You shouldn't have any problems at all with 12 plants in that much space and with that kind of lighting (I am so jealous).  I don't see you having to do SOG or short strains (???)--you have plenty of room.  Four sq ft for each plant is plenty of room for a decent sized plant.  I would max out the room and let them get some good veggy growth before going to flowering.


----------



## monkeyhammer (Apr 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have any problems at all with 12 plants in that much space and with that kind of lighting (I am so jealous).  I don't see you having to do SOG or short strains (???)--you have plenty of room.  Four sq ft for each plant is plenty of room for a decent sized plant.  I would max out the room and let them get some good veggy growth before going to flowering.




Would you recommend doing 3 rows of 4 so they would be spaced a little further apart?  I was looking at the rows of 6 to make a walk way between the plants.  My initial idea was the 3 rows of four to maximize the space between the plants.

I will be using 4 600 watt air cooled hps hoods.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 15, 2011)

It will help as summer is coming and help you when you need to check on rez PPM, PH if its located outside the room. In RDWC you MUST keep the temp at a reasonable degree to maximize the potential. Having them outside the room will allow you to instantly see that the parameters are dialed in. Really with this system, you are making it so other than training and trimming up lowers before flower, you really just set it and forget it. GL


----------

